# ET200S: Diagnose LED´s



## MW (17 Juli 2008)

Hat jemand eine Beschreibung zur Diagnose der LED´s eines ET200S-Interfacemoduls ???

Bei einem Ausfall wäre es doch schon mal gut zu Wissen, was genau die Blinkkombinationen der SF und der BF LED bedeuten.

PS: es geht um die ET200S Standart und high Feature module


----------



## HaDi (17 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

das müsste doch in den Handbüchern stehen, oder ?


Grüße von HaDi


----------



## MW (17 Juli 2008)

HaDi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das müsste doch in den Handbüchern stehen, oder ?


 
Dort sind aber leider nur die allgemeinen LED-Bilder zusehen (Baugruppe in Betrieb, gesteckte module stimmen nicht mit der projektierung überein, Busfehler usw.) aber nicht die wo die LED`s einen Bestimmten Blinktakt anzeigen, wie es z.b. bei den modulen der fehlerhaften Baureihe 1AA03 war.


----------



## HaDi (17 Juli 2008)

Hier ist schon mal ohne greifbares Ergebnis danach gesucht worden , anscheinend sind die Blinkcodes nur für Siemens-interne Verwendung gedacht.
Aber interessant wär´s schon, auch wenn man um den Austausch wohl nicht drum herumkommt.

Grüße von HaDi


----------

